# MODS on NR&W ROLLING STOCK



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been posting the work I do on my Rolling stock in another thread under Tracks Trestles and Road bed. I think that is the wrong place for that. This may be the wrong place too.


Any way I bought some Cabeese on E bay. 1 Rock Island, 2 B&O and a Santa Fe . 

The cabeese are all Aristo Craft. 

One of the B & O was in pieces which I knew from the auction. 

I have added LEDs to the interior. I also added LEDs above the doors on the platform. 

The other day I had a little disaster. I have a external power source that gives me 3.2, 5, 12, and 18 volts DC 

I use the 3.2 because I am going to use batteries under the caboose for power. 

When I got all the LEDs installed I hooked it up to the 3.2 supply and not all the LEDs lit up. 

While testing I got on the 18 volts supply accidentally I fried all the LEDs 

I got on the wrong side of the current limiting resistors. 

Now I replaced all the LEDs and even added one in the smoke stack so it has a red glow. 


After I get them all back together I will post pictures. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Putting things back together and guess what?

I knew that this was too good to be true and they fit too perfectly


.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes of course, a separating disc and it's perfect planning! Worked for me....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Mmm JJ...that does not appear to be "original" ....from A/C...

What's up with that??

The better planning dept.?

Keep trying Buddy!! You'll get there...then...let there be light...

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

SD90WLMT said:


> Mmm JJ...that does not appear to be "original" ....from A/C...
> 
> What's up with that??
> 
> ...



What happened was I had the caboose all apart. I wanted two switches one for Interior lights and one for marker lights.

it is a double floor because originally there is a printed circuit board between the layers of floor. 

There is a cut out in the upper floor where the wall for the seats in the copula are mounted. 

So I carefully measured and drilled two holes and mounted the switches in the bottom floor 

When I put the caboose back together everything was fine till I decided to mount the trucks. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

There ya go...problemo solved...

Just don't mount the trucks...

You won't get flusterbated then!!!

Yer bud..down south a ways!! Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok all the packs of 3mm and 5mm super brite LEDs have arrived. Along with the pack of 500 1 K resistors. I can now proceed with the lighting of my Cabeese and Some Engines. I got 3 types of White, some yellow, and red. 

Right now I am trying to finish my Transfer caboose. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Way to go JJ!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is what I have been doing the last few days

It is suppose to be a Transfer Caboose 

Some of the pictures are poor quality 

I am thinking the hand railings are out of proportion 

I like the green lamp shade over the door


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Dremel and a cut-off wheel will easily fix this.


----------

